# Expreso mi Opinion sobre un circuito ''ahuyenta mosquitos''



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2008)

hola, se viene el verano, y con el los mosquitos, y un dilema:

echamos veneno para que los mosquitos se vayan y lo respiramos tambien nosotros ?
o que nos coman.

ya han puesto una pregunta del tema y yo les mande documentacion al respecto de universidade sserias .

*bueno, les propongo una cosa:*
no hacer un espantamosquitos.
siendo mas realistas lo que propongo es :

*investigar, probar a ver si se puede hacer uno pero en forma seria.*
yo podria dar una mano al respecto pero deben ayudar, mas que nada los hoobistas voluntariosos y alguno practico con PICs si hiciese falta.

la cosa es asi:
1 --- investigar un poco el tema en la web seria .
2 --- que levanten la mano quienes tienen casa con terreno + pasto + muchos mosquitos.
3 -- probar y ver si sale .

por el punto 1 me refiero a ver si hay algo , como ser que la tarantula mexicana de anteojos suele alimentarse de mosquitos y estos huyen despavoridos cuando sienten su sonido, en ese caso habria que conseguir una tarantula mexicana de anteojos, llevarla al laboratorio, ponerle un palillo de dientes en el culo y grabar su sonido (o gritos) para luego smularlo.

nosotros no podemos generar olores, si sonidos , tambien luz recuerden, ABRAN SU MENTE !
 no se limiten a un estupido oscilador con un parlante.
lean y piensen que otras variables podemos generar.

un ejemplo: 
vi una vez un fabricante que tenia un metodo muy cruel para eliminar insectos:
era una luz que los atraia y un ventilador los atrapaba, del otro lado una red tipo mosquitero.
forma de morir de los insectos : por deshidratacion ...  

en fin.

si quieren aprender a diseñar recuerden que uno va a buscar los componentes LUEGO de qu einvestigo y tiene una idea.
no vana lograr mucho si solo quieren copiar circuitos.

bueno, esta abierto el desafio, es para trabajr y compartir, es para luchar contra un enemigo comun que no nos deja dormir.
*hace falta UNION, alguno que como dije tenga un laboratorio de pruebas, esto es una casa con jardin y muchos mosquitos* esta es o seria una buena excusa para una reunion , aunque sea de los que esten cerca, quien tenga una csasa y quiera compartir pruebas con colegas, solo lo pone aqui cuando se llegue a esa etapa (la de  pruebas) .............no ahora, sino, se vana juntar solo para ponerse en pedo   .

otro enemigo: el egoismo, si uno descubre una forma eficiente de eliminar o espantar mosquitos ......lo pondra ?
por eso para evitar egos alterados lo mejor es colaboracion de todos.

lo primero es quienes tienen la casa, o quienes en su trabajo tienen un fondo con pasto y nubes de mosquitos, estos colegas seran los que al fin y al cabo haran las pruebas.

hacer un oscilador continuo, o rafagas de pulsos , o que no se acontinuo sino cda tanto emita pulsos o no........ sonido o luz, o que ?
*Espantar ?
o atraer ?* hacia una trampa !


si les interesa siganlo .
como dije lo primero es hacer una lista de información util y realista acerca de el comportamiento de lso mosquitos .

si no les interesa..........................................ya les va a interesar  !  
se vienen los mosquitos............ya van a caer.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2008)

una buena pagina es :
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/IN494

me encuentro como aquella vez   .no pinta facil.
la mayor variable o estimulo que atrae o repele al mosquito es el olor, ..quimico es el tema.
luego viene la visual, o sea luz.
el sonido no pinta mucho.

asi que quizas habria que probar el tema luz, que tipo e leds hay en el mercado:
infrarrojos ....y ? algo mas ? saben si hay leds UV ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2008)

Existe una lámpara repelente de mosquito y y otros bichos voladores de un tono amarillo mostaza que me dio cierto resultado.
Como con casi todo encontré que algunas lampara funcionaban y otras NO, dependiendo de la marca.

La que me funciono era de marca Tungsram (60W), desconozco el supuesto principio de funcionamiento (Habría que preguntarle a los mosquitos)

Eso si, da al lugar donde se coloque un bonito aspecto de "Cabaret" u "Hotel alojamiento" de cuarta categoría.
Esto último lo se por referencias que me han dado, como se podrán imaginar NO frecuento esos lugares.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2008)

hola fogonazo, por lo que he leido los mosquitos son altraidos por la luz UV , por lo visto esa lampara filtra con el color una gama de radiacion y eso ayuda.

esta noche ya he estado charlando con un mosquito    y recorde unas cosas, creo que se puede dividir este temqa en 2 ramas:

1 -- repelente masivo:
es el que si vas al campo y hay miles d emosquitos los espanta milagrosamente , algo magico, el gran objetivo, espantarlos o repelerlos en forma brutal, aun no conseguido.

2 --- repelente de presicion y no masivo:
un caso tipico y que a mi me sirve es tener en el dormitorio 2 o 3 mosquitos como mucho y querer poder eliminarlos aunque sea en media hora.
no necesito un repelente o algo que los atraiga que sea instantaneo.
si los atraigo debo matarlos.
asi que voy a analizar el atraerlos y matarlos CON ELECTRONICA:

*atraerlos, :* hay que ver que fuente de luz UV conseguimos que sea pequeña , tipo leds o algo asi, sino en el peor d elos casos un cebo.

*matarlos:* aqui el ingenio y la experimentacion es muy importante, ya vimos que hay un metodo que usa un ventilador y los succiona, pero es ruidoso, ademas el ventilador succiona los olores del cebo.
ME PARECE que buscar una fuente luminosa es mas interesante.
como dije no es necesario que los atraiga en demasia, el mosquito esta danto vueltas enel dormitorio , con que se acerque en alguna ocasion alcanza.
*primer prueba de valores necesaria :* aqui hace falta un hoobista con casa y jardin:
cual es la tension minima necesaria para matar a un mosquito?
sabemos que los mismos se paran en el piso, en las paredes y en el techo, asi que hacemos una PCB de lineas la cual con un pulso les daremos tension .
+ --------------------------------------
(-) ----------------------------------- 
+ --------------------------------------
(-)---------------------------------------
+ -----------------------------------------

estas lineas cuando el mosquito pisa seguro que estara tocando ambos polos asi que al recibir tension lo electrocutara.
la prueba inicial sera con un pùlsador y como dije , tension, no da para volverwse locos haciendo una fuente variable ni nada por el estilo, la tension que tenenmos disponible es la de 220vca (o 110vca) y como menor , la que dispongan de un pequeño transformador (24v o mayor) .
bueno, la idea es esa, saber cual es la tension que , con un toque el mosquito queda culo para arriba.

luego tendremos que diseñar una cajita donde ira el mecanismo para atraerlo y adentro la plaqueta.

NO SE si el mosquito percibe tension , por eso pense en que la fuente de tension no vaya directa a la plaqueta sino que a travez de un oscilador que active 3 segundos y apague 30 segundos por ejemplo .

**** lo que yo pongo es solo mi idea***** puede ser una tonteria, no tienen que seguir mi linea, si a alguien se le ocurre algo que les pinte mejor por favor ponganlo, cuando empiece dentro de poco la temporada supongo que alguno probara un metodo y otros otro.

Este no es un diseño comodo, ni de gran desafio  en electronica compleja .
es un diseño que solo puede ir avanzando a medida que se lo vaya probando y recabando datos, implica mas que electronica, imaginacion, e investigacion, algo muy practico e interesante..

Por otro lado si buscan en TOOODA LA WEB el tema "mosquitos" veran que no hay ningun aparato que sea probadamente eficaz, asi que si logran hacer algo que sea probadamente eficiente, seria algo destacable.

en mi caso les agradeceria las noches de buen sueño a los hooobistas con jardin que den una mano.

saludos


----------



## santiago (Oct 31, 2008)

hay un post donde habia una raqueta de alto voltage, que tenia una separacion escasa entre lineas y cuando pùlsabas cocinaba al mosquito

el post era algo relacionado con electrocutar gente, donde hice mi aporte del electrocuflyback   

saludos


----------



## jorger (Oct 31, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> hay un post donde habia una raqueta de alto voltage, que tenia una separacion escasa entre lineas y cuando pùlsabas cocinaba al mosquito
> 
> el post era algo relacionado con electrocutar gente, donde hice mi aporte del electrocuflyback
> 
> saludos



Hola.jeje es este el post,por si alguien no lo encuentra: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/

Un saludo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 31, 2008)

mira, a mi me regalaron una raqueta electrocutadora, y la verdad es que para moscas y polillas funca de 10, y encima con pilas que no van mas en el control remoto, me parece que pa los mosquitos la separacion entre los alambres es muy grande, sera cuestion de probar. adjunto foto de la raquetita. saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2008)

y.........como decirlo.......si fuese vecino tuyo apenas te distraes iria a tu casa con el destornillador perillero y papel y lapiz......  
y algo de pegamento, por que luego nunca las puedo volver a armar bien a esas cosas  ops:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 31, 2008)

si gustan la desarmo y cuento que tiene en el interior


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2008)

por si tenes dudas :

SIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 31, 2008)

aaaa bueno, si me lo pedis asi no se si voy a poder, mmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnno seeee, vos decis?naaa..................bue, ta bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2008)

Me parece que no se justifica fabricar algo así

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/mata-mosquitos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2008)

hola fogonazo, trate de entrar pero veo que esta la pagina en mantenimiento.
igual mire en otra , si te referis a que la raqueta sale muy barata coincido con vos, no la trataria de hacer, la compraria hecha y la usaria *como un componente *de mi circuito.........algo muy buneo por qu etendriamos solucionado todo el punto "matar al mosquito" . 

vamos a suponer que la raqueta esa funciona, tengo 2 opciones:
1 -- contrato a una tenista en pollerita corta para que se quede por la noche en mi casa tirandole raquetazos a los mosquitos.

2 --- hago algo para atraerlos un poco y cocinarlos con mi raqueta la cual se alimentara con una fuente y recibira disparos por pulsos .
(la tenista con pollerita la guardo con migo bajo las sabanas   ).

por que lo ideal es que el mata mosquitos actue eficazmente y en forma autonoma.

por favor si no te referias a la raqueta contame a que , por qu edice en mercadolibre que estan en mantenimiento quizas por dias.......no se en que andan, se que han comprqado a "deremate"  y no se que mas andaran.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola fogonazo, trate de entrar pero veo que esta la pagina en mantenimiento.


En efecto, se "trulo" la página"



> igual mire en otra , si te referis a que la raqueta sale muy barata coincido con vos, no la trataria de hacer, la compraria hecha y la usaria *como un componente *de mi circuito.........algo muy buneo por qu etendriamos solucionado todo el punto "matar al mosquito" .


En efecto era la raqueta



> ...vamos a suponer que la raqueta esa funciona, tengo 2 opciones:
> 1 -- contrato a una tenista en pollerita corta para que se quede por la noche en mi casa tirandole raquetazos a los mosquitos.
> 
> 2 --- hago algo para atraerlos un poco y cocinarlos con mi raqueta la cual se alimentara con una fuente y recibira disparos por pulsos .
> (la tenista con pollerita la guardo con migo bajo las sabanas   ).


Si tienes una tenista (Saludable y en edad de merecer) debajo de las sabanas lo que menos importa son los mosquitos.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 1, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Si tienes una tenista (Saludable y en edad de merecer) debajo de las sabanas lo que menos importa son los mosquitos.


No,no,no...  Primero la niña tiene que laburar matando todos los mosquitos -->  Recien despues recibira el premio  ;-)


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2008)

disculpame eduardo pero coincido con fogonazo, si de milagro una joven de las caracteristicas mencionadas llega a caer en mi cama tendra mi primer atensión.
y la segunda
y la tercera
y la cuarta

.
.
.
.
.
..
.

PD: fogonazo me mandas una semillita de la planta esa que tenes (la de la foto de el final de tu post).


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2008)

¡ Internet da para todo !

http://www.plantas-carnivoras.com.ar/
http://www.neocultivos.com/eshop_ar_plantas_carnivoras.htm
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/jardines-plantas-semillas/plantas-carnivoras


----------



## santiago (Nov 1, 2008)

nos volvimos ecologicos jajaja

una planta carnivora para los mosquitos y un cocodrilo para los chorros

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 1, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> nos volvimos ecologicos jajaja
> 
> y un cocodrilo para los chorros



seria lo unico que me quedaria proba en casa


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> nos volvimos ecologicos jajaja
> 
> una planta carnivora para los mosquitos y un cocodrilo para los chorros
> 
> saludos



no se olviden de los buenos remedios mencionados:
y a la tenista para el estress y para el corazon ...


----------



## Otrebor (Nov 2, 2008)

Che, no probaron con uno de estos? 
http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=30272804_4980.jpg&v=O


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

ta bueno esa cama.....hay que tener casa gande ..pero tas bueno.

yo hasta ahora saco lo siguiente:

para los 2 mosquitos que me joden a la noche (no para espantar masivo)

compro esa raqueta y si va como dicen hago asi:

 1 --- fuente de alimentacion para no gastar pilas y alimentar a la raqueta.
2 --- oscilador para controlar la alimentaciond e la raqueta, le dare energia 3 o 4 segundos si ......y 30 segundos no.
ya que asi le doy tiempo a los mosquitos a que se confien y se posen.
dejarla continua no por que no se si pueden percibir que esta electrificada, recuerden que es esa raqueta para usarla con la mano, arrojarla hacia el mosquito, yo la usare en forma estatica.
3--- me falta un cebo o algo que haga aunque sea un poco tentador que el mosquito quiera posarse en la raqueta.


cuando vea en algun negocio una de esas raquetas me la comprare.

mientras zeta bola 1 si tu puedes probar en algun lugar si esa raqueta funciona estaticamente , tendrias que ponerla en una pescera o caja de vidrio con mosquitos , o en un jardin dejarla sobre la mesa y observar si se posan y que les pasa.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2008)

lo de desarmarla..........
cosa de c/u , yo cuando la tenga la desarmo.

si hay un lugar donde SI SE APRENDE DE VERDAD es ahi.

los chinos se rompieron el culo , cientos de ellos para hacer eso .........y como lo fabrican masivo lo venden rebarato.
no me gusta quienes copian de ratones , pero desarmar, analizar para aprender.......es asi la vida.
veo en otros temas que para hacer un apararto que "de patada a persona" andan con un fly back (un ladrillo) o con un transformador de alta tension de potro tipo (mas ladrillos).
a mi me hubiese dado curiosidad esa raqueta desde el vamos , como lo hacen, ? es mas, no creo que sean 2 hilos metalicso diferentes (y por lo tanto crean una DDP) ...........
no se , por eso cuando la tenga yo ni pregunto, la desarmo de una y la analizo, asi se aprende.

a mi lo que me importa es que no me jodan esos mosquitos........aunque , una patadita a algun amigo.....nunca viene mal


----------



## Manonline (Nov 2, 2008)

jajaajajaj fernando, hoy estamos un poco agresivos? vengo leyendo los ultimos posts y tas aspero, eh? jajajaaja

salu2,
mano.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 3, 2008)

si es asi disculpen..........

son los hemorroides que joden  ops: 

  

EDIT : y los mosquitos que pican ahi


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 2, 2008)

aca estan las fotos de la raqueta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/17138/ subidas por el usuario danyan, mas abajo en la misma pagina tienen mas fotos. saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2008)

Estoy tratando de conseguir una planta de *Citronela* muy efectiva cuando de mosquitos se trata.
Tambien existe un arbusto, pero nada de plantas carnívoras.

Rociar con *cipermetrina*, u otro insecticida que diga tener efecto residual, las superficies verticales.

La luz UV mata, si al mosquito le gusta la luz UV dale para que tenga.
Y si le gusta la luz blanca envolvela con una rejilla electrificada.

Pero en definitiva es atraerlos y matarlos o retenerlos cuando el tema se trata de espantarlos.
Una vez deje alumbrando para arriba a cielo abierto un plafón fluorescente de 105W que reparaba. Esa noche no creo que sea casualidad era abundante la cantidad de insectos.

Los ultrasonidos no sirven porque se van acostumbrando.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 2, 2008)

hola comentame por favor si esa planta sirve y donde se consigue...............me gusta por que es un producto natural.

el tema de los insecticidas...........si bien los espanta o mata tambien tenes que respirarlos vos.
a la noche en el hogar.........es estar respirando veneno.

contanos eso de la planta, por favor .

gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 3, 2008)

Citronela según Google
Deberías poder conseguirla en en vivero, y si no la tienen la mandas a pedir.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 3, 2008)

Lo que más me molesta de los mosquitos, es que primero se te anuncia. Ese bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz me tiene podrido, me pone de los pelos. Y lo peor, es cuando se te mete en la oreja, esos bichos mugrientos.


----------



## richar (Mar 18, 2009)

eso de las plantas carnivoras me interesa es la mejor solucion


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2009)

para mi lo peor, *ademas de *que aparece uno solo y solo uno cuando estas cansado , recansado que no podes levantarte para buscar el repelente ni nada, y casi conciliaste el sueño....y ahi aparece.

pero eso no es lo peor, para mi *lo peor es *:

cuando voy despacito , me acerco a el que esta posado en la pared y lo mato con la palma de la mano, lo aplasto bien con la palma.
o lo agarro en el aire con la mano y apreto bien fuerte.

*y cuando saco la mano sale volando .*

nunca les paso ? a mi si y no pocas veces. 

ahi no solo me siento que son indestructibles, sino que me siento que perdi, que son mas y mejores que yo , que me tengo que resignar........y encima que mientras se va estara burlandose de mi ...... :x


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 19, 2009)

Si, me ha pasado, pero cambié la técnica: Tanto atrapándolo en el aire como contra la pared, luego de pegarle arrastro la mano para enrollarlo como un cigarro, si se realiza con suavidad no mancha la pared, el mal bicho se conserva vivo pero incapacitado para volar, acto seguido, se arroja al suelo para terminar pisándolo, preferentemente con una chancleta ya que una zapatilla con recovecos puede fallar.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2009)

voy a probar, si me la devuelve te aviso para que me des otra ayuda.

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 20, 2009)

En realidad, en vez de pisarlo, hay muchas otras cosas que podes hacer habiéndolo capturado vivo, para empezar, si no se te ocurre nada en ese momento o no tenes tiempo, podes guardarlo en una cápsula hermética y frizzarlo.
Si justo estabas soldando con el cautín caliente, no le pongas la punta del cautín encima porque el olor que despide es muy molesto y perdura por horas; en su lugar una gota gorda de estaño produce el efecto deseado.
El efecto silla eléctrica, tampoco funciona, se ve que no es buen conductor, solo una descarga de condensador de flyback hace explotar la sangre (tuya) en su interior, manchando y liberando el mismo olor descripto anteriormente.
Si de casualidad tenes a mano tu láser destructor... la diversión acaba rápido, mejor sacar varios del freezer y hacer una brochette láser. Obvio que también libera olor.
Si tenes registrada una tela de araña, la araña agradecida, incluso si solo recibe los desechos.
Si tenes registrado un hormiguero, hacele un agujero extra donde colocar el insecto indeseado o los desechos de alguna cirugía infructífera anterior. Colocarlo en el agujero original provoca que las hormigas lo expulsen al exterior.
Si de casualidad tenes capturado un grillo negro grande, luego de algún tiempo come cualquier cosa...
Ranas y lagartijas no quieren comer en cautiverio, si alguien sabe como domesticarlas que avise.
¿Hace falta que ponga fotos?


----------



## Manonline (Mar 20, 2009)

SI!


----------



## Leon Elec (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahora se dedican a torturar mosquitos


----------



## Don Barredora (Nov 18, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

VOLVIERON LOS MOSQUITOS!!!! :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 6, 2009)

Las primeras pruebas 48hs, 

Mata solo moscas.

Probando...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-67282707-promo-2-unidades-lampara-mata-insectos-moscas-mosquitos-6-w-_JM_


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 7, 2009)

Yo este verano voy a recurrir a las plantas carnivoras seguramente, en MercadoLibre están bastante baratas :-D


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 7, 2009)

Está claro, sólo tienes que invitar a tu casa al presidente de los Estados Unidos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL5te1kYehM


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

Pero si invitás al presidente yanqui espantás a los talibanes, los iraquíes, todos los demás asiáticos, buena parte de los europeos, a casi todos tus amigos, a los sudameircanos en general, y tres o cuatro más que se me escapan ahora.
Por si fuera poco, atraés alimañas peligrosas (muy peligrosas) que en breve van a invadir tu país, quedarse con tu casa, tu tierra y tus recursos y encima te van a decir que te están liberando 

Na... Prefiero los mosquitos .


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 13, 2009)

jajajaja de una !!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2009)

es asi cacho


----------



## idontcar3 (Ene 6, 2010)

Saludos compañeros electronicos  
les cuento que me decidi unir a la busqueda del espanta mosquito de verdad. 
aproveche que ivamos de viaje a casa de mi abuelo, una zona muy rural con bastante pastos y mosquitos (666) 
pues arme el espanta mosquitos electronico.. 
ese con las 4 resistencias los dos transistores y el piezzo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/repelente.htm 
lo alimente con un pequeño transformador de 1.5V que no se de donde lo saque y luego con dos pilas AA semi descargadas (el multimetro me marcaba 2V) 
Resultados: 
con ambas fuentes de alimentacion (transformador, baterias) tuve los mismos resultados: 
1.- el mosquito iva volando.. encendia el aparato y apuntaba el tweeter (piezzo) a el y el mosquito digamos que aterrizaba y si le dejaba el tweeter ahi permanecia. 
2.- cuando aterrizaban me di la tarea de reunirlos en un envase transparente y les alejaba el tweeter y estaban todos hiperactivos (como si se huviesen molestado) 
3.- les apunto de nuevo el tweeter y se quedan todos quietos en las paredes del envase. 
mientras hacia eso, tambien preparaba lo que recomendo fogonazo en este tema:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/opinan-ahuyentador-insectos-16924/tambien 
resulto.. luego de pocos dias (3-4) estaba lleno de mosquitos 
ese es mi aporte.. 
electronicamente, solo me ocupo de usar el multimetro y tratar de reemplazar componentes quemados o etc.. no tengo mucho conocimiento 
y perdonen por la falta de evidencia.. nadie llevo su camara a casa de abuelo.pero funca! 
PD: perdon por las faltas de ortografia/gramatica, nunca servi para eso 
y no se por que pero mi en mi pc cuando posteo algo nunca le deja los espacios entre linea 
ando copiando un codigo para dejar espacio


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 6, 2010)

Seria muy interesante ver que pasa si grabas un wav con una señal senoidal/cuadrada de la frecuencia que trabajan estos aparatitos y ponerlos en un equipo con una buena potencia a ver que pasa, se supone que si el equipo es bueno hasta 20 hasta 22 kHz (como mucho) se debiera reproducir el CD sin problemas.  

Ya veo que se arma el terrible quilombo con los perros, gatos y todo lo que pase por el barrio .


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 7, 2010)

pero 22 khz es audible, y el esquema del espatador dice que tienen que ser ultrasonidos.
la frecuencia importa o es sólo para que no moleste a las personas?


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 7, 2010)

en la pagina elecfree, hay un montaje de un ahuyentador de mosquitos, esta completo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 7, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> pero 22 khz es audible, y el esquema del espatador dice que tienen que ser ultrasonidos.
> la frecuencia importa o es sólo para que no moleste a las personas?



Yo tenia entendido que trabajaban a una frecuencia entre 17 a 21 kHz, y el problema con el circuito esta en que personas relativamente jovenes podian esucharlo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 7, 2010)

y si se aumenta la frecuencia a 25Khz no sirve?
porque eso no creo que lo oiga nadie


----------



## fernandob (Ene 7, 2010)

un APORTAZO !!!!!! javivi

todos bla bla pero la unica que vale es PROBARLO.

que el sonido debe ser ultrasonico, que 22Khz, que sonido blanco -rosa, que tiene que imitar a la tarantula amarilla de mexico............por que ?? de donde miercoles lo sacan ?? 
de otro lugar que leyeron a otro que lo copio de otro lugar que leyo que ..........
HAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGG !!!!!!!!
no sean salames, la electronica es hacer lo que hizo javivi.

no bla bla que lei de ala y que copie de alli.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 7, 2010)

Leí en un documento en inet que se puede repeler mosquitos usando infrarrojos. El argumento iba por el lado de que los mosquitos no pican ni molestan de día; sólo al caer la tarde aparecen para succionanrnos la sangre toda. Y que no picaban de día por que estaba inundado de "infrarrojo" que era el equivalente a cegar a una persona con luz blanca.

Se podría hacer una "lampara" con leds infrarrojos y dejarla de cabecera y ver qué tal anda. Así nos podríamos evitar problemas con gente joven que pudiese llegar a oír el ruido del artilugio sonoro; o que alguien con "oído dorado" se agarre la cabeza a dos manos al entrar a nuestra casa.

El problema en donde vivo (Santiago de Chile) es que no es tan húmedo como para que los mosquitos (acá le decimos zancudos) lleguen a molestar (ahora está casi todo cementado).

También se podría construir un "cebo" con un foco infrarrojo y colocar algún pegamento muy viscoso (como brea) para que el mosquito quede pegado...y se muera. En realidad mi idea no es "matar" al mosquito; sino solamente alejarlo.


Adiosín...!


----------



## dagger (Ene 8, 2010)

realmente lo mejor es la planta carnivora....son muy baratas aunque tardan de 4 a 6 meses en crecer....
le regale a mi hija y las planto alrededor de la pileta que es donde suelen juntarse los mosquitos..
Me han contado que en España se pusieron tan de moda que estaban los chicos con su plantita en macetas bajo el brazo...las llevaban como si fuera una mascota..(recuerdan esos tamaguchi..o algo por el estilo).
Bueno tengo varios de esos electricos..el importador me mando algunos a ver si se pueden reparar...las lamparas no duran nada....no es algo como para dejarlo prendido continuamente...las lamparas se queman


----------



## djxander (Jun 23, 2010)

Amigos aqui un esquema para que no tengan que comprar equipos costoso para su casa y auyentar esos molestos insectos como son los mosquitos y moscas.
Se alimenta con 1.5v una bateria normal el buzzer es uno piezoelectrico


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 24, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2010)

djxander dijo:
			
		

> Amigos aqui un esquema ....


¿ Donde está el esquema ?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Donde está el esquema ?



La cara de pistas quizás????????


----------



## rascueso (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola a todos! Yo hace tiempo que quiero armar un espanta mosquitos y la verdad ya baje los brazos.  El ultimo que arme fue el que posteo  *javivi_kenshin **y  no solo los mosquitos sino todo el barrio se me cago de risas.. ami no me funciono. saludos*

*PD: no les parece que nos juntemos para fabricar un espanta suegra mejor?*


----------



## palotronix (Jun 24, 2010)

Lo mejor es bañarse bien y comer sano. 
Cuando comés sano no transpiras con olor feo.
Cuando te bañas se te va la transpiración (un baño asi no más...  con agua rapido) 
y los mosquitos no te huelen. lo que más los atrae es el olor de la transpiración.

pd: una opcion seria inventar algo que nos permita no sentir nada cuando nos pican... si no fuera porque me pica, yo le daria sangre al loco.. total es solamente una parte de una gota.

salud!


----------



## HADES (Jun 24, 2010)

Hago mi introduccion aqui ya que he encontrado informacion que considero relevante y que mas adelante subire y tiene relacion con el mosquito macho ya que la hembra es la que pica denme tiempo....


----------



## Deltaeco (May 25, 2012)

Hola chicos ¿como estáis ? les escribo esto por aquí porque no es una consulta y realmente no se donde postearlo o no encuentro cual es el mejor lugar, como es una opinión creo que por aquí valdrá.

Bueno les voy a opinar sobre el circuito ahuyenta mosquitos, el circuito lo tenéis en la zona de PROYECTOS, mucha gente indica que no funciona o no realiza bien sus funciones , pero yo les voy a explicar como ocurrió conmigo.

Ayer por la noche , en el taller /laboratorio , pegaba un calor que vamos, ademas estaba soldado unas placas y entre ese calor, lo de los pc y demás... pues vamos, que abro la ventana que da a la calle... en estoy que sigo trabajando y cuando miro las las lamparas de neón (fluorescencias) si no tenia mas de 8 mosquitos y naa de pequeños , si los estiramos pasa del centímetro  a centímetro y medio ¡¡¡ pues naa tengo insecticida y lo hecho,, cuando me doy cuenta el que se fue de ahí fui yo  no se podía respirar hay dentro , cuando se ventilo entre y dije vamos ya no están , tenia calaverees por la mesa y demás, yo dije '' MUU BIEN ''  y seguí trabajando, cuando me doy cuenta en 10min se volvio a llenar de mosquitos, pues desesperado me acorde que vi algo de eso por aquí , lo encontré y lo arme , solamente ponerlo a funcionar a los 2 minutos todos los mosquitos cayeron a la mesa y yo dije '' Imposible ¡¡ si esto no los mata ¡¡¡ --- efectivamente, no los mata pero los aturde, los miras en la mesa y se retuercen en ellos , cual al rato desactive el circuito de la tensión y observe que pasa, los mosquitos, al cabo de un rato sin ese sonido , se vuelven a poner en pie y despegan como si nada... pero desde que lo vuelves a conectar, VUALA¡¡¡ todos a la mesa retorciéndose ...

se los comento porque a mi si me funciona, hoy lo he puesto encima de la ventana y no ha entrado ni 1 para el taller y puedo tener la ventana abierta sin problemas.

por cierto , en el circuito indica que se alimenta con 1,5 v pero yo lo estoy alimentando con una pila de placa de PC , que contiene 3V.

Un saludo a todos y perdón por todo este texto , pero que no he visto una cosa tan rara en mi vida como esto jajajajaja.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 26, 2012)

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia. 

Podrias darnos más detalles del circuito que montaste, como por ejemplo las características de transductor. Así es más facil replicar tus resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (May 26, 2012)

Me anoto. Yo lo he probado y no me funciona. ¿Serán los mosquitos argentinos mas piolas?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> ....... Así es más facil replicar tus resultados.......



Lamentablemente los resultados obtenidos no se pueden reproducir, *NO* se puede matar 2 veces a los mosquitos. 




aquileslor dijo:


> Me anoto. Yo lo he probado y no me funciona. ¿Serán los mosquitos argentinos mas piolas?



 O sordos


----------



## Deltaeco (May 27, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lamentablemente los resultados obtenidos no se pueden reproducir, *NO* se puede matar 2 veces a los mosquitos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajaja muy bueno 

Andres, ahora no estoy en el taller mañana seguro que estare , al final del dia les paso las caracteristicas , en uno de los condensadores lenteja , no tenia el valor que pide el diagrama y por probar le puse uno un poco mayor, no creo que eso le aga realizar otras funciones, como mucho le cambiara la frecuencia, pero al no tener frecuencimetro pues no lo puedo medir. , si alguien lo arma y puede medirle la frecuencia de salida , si me lo hacen saber se lo agradesco, porque cada circuito que armo le realizo una ficha con todo , cambios, frecuencias, voltajes, etc...

Un gran saludo chicos , mañana expondre el circuito con los cambios realizados.

PD: Los mosquitos aqui en canarias la variacion esta de pequeñitos hasta casi 2 centimetros y los que el aparatito funciono fueron con unos de por lo menos 1,30 centimetros y con mucha mala leche....


----------



## Eduardo (May 27, 2012)

Deltaeco dijo:


> PD: Los mosquitos aqui en canarias la variacion esta de pequeñitos hasta casi 2 centimetros y los que el aparatito funciono fueron con unos de por lo menos 1,30 centimetros y con mucha mala leche....



 Los de 2cm son "los de la zona de toda la vida" o son variedades que aparecen muy cada tanto ?


Te pregunto porque por estos lados lo acostumbrado es el mosquito chico (de 6-7mm), pero hace unos años, durante 2 años seguidos aparecieron unos mosquitos enormes (por suerte eran torpes ). 
Siempre me quedó la duda si se debía a una especie vecina que vino y nunca volvió o el producto "medio mutante" por el uso de agroquímicos.


Ver el archivo adjunto 13780


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Estamos en invierno aqui y hay mosquitos . . .  antes no pasaba ésto 

¿ Existe la posibilidad que algún vendedor de insecticidas no-matamosquitos multinacional haya sembrado algunos arroyos con mosquitos de otro lares, para que tengamos que comprar todo el año y no solo durante la temporada  ?

. . . . . .


----------



## Deltaeco (May 28, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Los de 2cm son "los de la zona de toda la vida" o son variedades que aparecen muy cada tanto ?
> 
> 
> Te pregunto porque por estos lados lo acostumbrado es el mosquito chico (de 6-7mm), pero hace unos años, durante 2 años seguidos aparecieron unos mosquitos enormes (por suerte eran torpes ).
> ...



Madre mia ¡¡ los nuestros no son tan grandes jajaja , vamos en normal tambien suelen ser de 6 o 7 mm pero cuando entra la primavera como ahora y con el calor nos llegan unos de un centimetro y algo,, los padres de los peques o yo que se jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2012)

Yo encontré un mosquito bastante sospechoso

​


----------



## Deltaeco (May 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estamos en invierno aqui y hay mosquitos . . .  antes no pasaba ésto
> 
> ¿ Existe la posibilidad que algún vendedor de insecticidas no-matamosquitos multinacional haya sembrado algunos arroyos con mosquitos de otro lares, para que tengamos que comprar todo el año y no solo durante la temporada  ?
> 
> . . . . . .



Puede ser que tengan un invernadero de mosquitos y los sueltan en los momentos de crisis,, si es como los programas antivirus que me han llegando a mis oídos
 que ellos mismos inventan también los virus contar de vender ...

Bueno les explico los cambios realizados , que se realizo por no tener los componentes que indica y solo se cambio uno de ellos, el condensador de 82pf por uno de 62pf, aparte se alimentado con 3v y el resonante es este:



Como pueden observar esta al lado de un tapon de una botella de 1.5 litros de agua y pueden apreciar el tamaño que tiene, no me pregunten que voltaje lleva ni cuando aguanta porque no tengo ni idea, compre 5 de estos para fabricar un pad drum electronico pero nunca lo he realizado...

Esperemos que a alguien mas le funcione, he estado leyendo en otros post por aquí que también han realizando otros circuitos que cambia la señal emitida para que no se acostumbren los mosquitos, pero me da que como los mata a la larga para que queremos que no se acostumbren ??

Por cierto me he dado cuenta que aturde un poco a las moscas, he llegado a cogerlas aposadas por las alas y se quedan muyyy bobas... pero no llega a matarlas .

Un saludo compañeros ¡¡



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo encontré un mosquito bastante sospechoso
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 73454​



JAJAJAJA ese fue creado en el Area 51 para extraer la sangre y poderla almacenar con el tiempo en caso de escasez mundial .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2012)

y el esquema ? cual es ?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 5, 2012)

bueno si es como el auyentador de roedores ultrasonico que hice mejor ni lo veo, en ves de auyentarlos se ponian mas comodos


----------



## Deltaeco (Jun 5, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y el esquema ? cual es ?



Hola compañeros, el circuito lo tenéis en la zona de proyectos de este foro ¡¡

Repelente ultrasonico 

el circuito es este : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





y en un post mas arriba indico cuales fueron los cambios, solo el voltaje y un condensador.

Cualquier duda , estoy por aquí, por cierto , si alguien puede medir cuantos HZ esta dando el aparatito se lo agradecería ¡¡

Un saludo chicos ¡¡





adjcp dijo:


> bueno si es como el ahuyentador de roedores ultrasonico que hice mejor ni lo veo, en ves de ahuyentarlos se ponían mas cómodos



Te puedo garantizar que este si los ahuyenta, y los que se encuentran cerca de el le interfieres en su sistema de navegación y se vuelven muy torpes .

OJO ¡¡¡ funciona también con las moscas, se quedan como medias bobas, las cojes hasta con las manos ¡¡

saludos ¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 5, 2012)

gracias por el dato ¡¡¡¡
su majestad saluda ¡¡¡


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 6, 2012)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Te puedo garantizar que este si los ahuyenta, y los que se encuentran cerca de el le interfieres en su sistema de navegación y se vuelven muy torpes .
> 
> OJO ¡¡¡ funciona también con las moscas, se quedan como medias bobas, las cojes hasta con las manos ¡¡
> 
> saludos ¡¡


bueno la curiosidad mato al gato asi que manos a la obra cuando termine me reporto


----------



## SuperLogico (Oct 14, 2012)

Slds a todos. Consulta a los que lo armaron ¿Alguien midio en que frecuencia estan funcionando estos ahuyenta mosquitos?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2012)

si alguien lo arma y tiene osciloscopio y puede poner la forma de onda estaria bueno, igual que contar si funciono .

lo delal forma de onda, para ver si es bastante cuadrada o no , por si alguno quiere usar otro esquema .

y contrastar la prueba como dice andres seria muy util, que otros pongan si fue efectivo o no .


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 14, 2012)

Quetal segun las investigaciones las cuales la gran mayoria son un fraude se dice que son efectivos para imitar las ondas sonoras producidas por el batir de las alas de los mosquitos machos, especialmente en los enjambres. Se dice que los mosquitos hembras, que pican a los seres humanos, repelen este sonido, ya que se aparean sólo una vez en sus vidas. En consecuencia, el mecanismo repelente debe basarse en el mecanismo auditivo de las hembras. Sin embargo esta teoría es inverosímil, ya que la capacidad auditiva de las hembras es relativamente débil.

Asi que esos circuitos no funcionan en sancudos o insectos como mosquitos, funciona mas un ventilador 180º o un circuito infrarojo emisor de 270º de proyeccion que ese circuito.


----------



## tiago (Oct 14, 2012)

Hay dispositivos que funcionan bastante bien, yo tengo un aparatito para el carrito de los niños, que emula el zumbido de no se que insecto, del que los mosquitos huyen. Eso si, en silencio total, el aparatito es audible, de forma que no sirve para dejarlo en la cabecera de la cama del niño, pues sería molesto.

En el campo, o en entornos de humedal, con mosquitos, puedo asegurar que con éste cacharrito, el niño no sufrío nunca ninguna picadura. Los mosquitos no creo que tengan ninguna capacidad auditiva, pero si son sensibles a las vibraciones del aire y a la frecuencia de éstas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Salvo que imite a la libélula que es un depredador de insectos


----------



## tiago (Oct 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Salvo que imite a la libélula que es un depredador de insectos



Pues sí, lo acabo de consultar y es un emulador del zumbido de la libélula, no recordaba el bichejo. Lleva ya algunos años guardado en el armario. Si te lo acercas un poco al oído, puedes percibir el sonido.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

¿ No tenés osciloscopio para ver la forma de onda ?


----------



## tiago (Oct 14, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ No tenés osciloscopio para ver la forma de onda ?



Si, ¿Te interesa verla?

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

los mosquitos argentinos o son sordos o no le temen al libelula¡¡
lo único que funciona es el sapo alic





tiene una rejilla que los electrocuta,una luz uv-b que los atrae y un cooler que los chupa cuando estan cerca,
100% efectivo, en cuestión de minutos metiendo el sapo en una habitación oscura no deja ningún mosquito.
*******************
también e visto farolitos pero de escasa efectividad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Si, ¿Te interesa verla?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ajám !


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Ajám !



me apabullan tus palabras.....


> ¿ No tenés osciloscopio para ver la forma de onda ?



...tiago,  seria bueno si pudieras subirla


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> los mosquitos argentinos o son sordos o no le temen al libelula¡¡
> lo único que funciona es el sapo alic
> http://img2.mlstatic.com/mata-moscas-y-mosquitos-sapito-alic-100-efectivo_MLA-O-95311191_9298.jpg
> tiene una rejilla que los electrocuta,una luz uv-b que los atrae y un cooler que los chupa cuando estan cerca,
> ...



no sabia que ALIC  tenia eso , y decis que anda .BUENISIMO !!!!!!!!!
lo voy a buscar , gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

funciona bien,doy fe ,lo tengo desde hace como tres años,ya le cambie dos veces la lamparita ub,fue lo único que se rompió,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431672804-mata-moscas-y-mosquitos-farolito-alic-100-efectivo-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431672748-mata-moscas-y-mosquitos-sapito-alic-100-efectivo-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

esta mal la propaganda ,dice que tiene una lampara de 6 wat y es de 4 wat y no es
UV-A   ,la lampara es UV-B ,es una lampara muy economica,
lampara modelo f4t5bl
http://www.masherramientas.com.mx/d...-LUZ-NEGRA-SIN-FILTRO-F4T5BL-,315,227,226.htm

yo la compre el sapo cuando costaba 70 pesos ,como aumento por dios 190 pesos¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Son dos aparatos distintos , el sapito tiene de 4 y el otro de 6  ¿Y es mas barato?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

es mas barato el farolito,pero porque no tiene ''el chupador'' (aunque si tiene la lampara de 6 wat,quizas no le haga falta el cooler,aunque el mas caro es de diceño y para uso interior,)
''el chupador'' es el cooler que cuando el mosquito se arrima a la luz los estampa contra la rejilla ,con el farol yo creo que van a andar mas tiempo revoloteando asta que alguno toque la rejilla,
yo lo desarme y no tiene nada de otro mundo,la rejilla esta contentada al mismo balasto de la lampara y para el cooler tiene una r un diodo y un capasitor,
la rejilla ,uno positivo,otro negativo y asi sucesivamente, si te das maña se puede fabricar uno ,calculo yo 
comprar una de esas lamparas de bajo consumo,aprovechar el circuito para encender la luz negra,armar con alambre la rejilla ,un cooler ,alguna cajita para contener todo,, y con 30 0 40 pesos a lo sumo ya lo tenes armado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Creo que tengo un tubito de esos para verificar billetes ¿es UV no ?

La rejilla va en paralelo con el tubo entonces ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

si va en paralelo,la distancia entre alambre es de 5 milimetros,voy a fabricar uno usando un envase pet de agua mineral de esos de 5 litros o de tres litros,luego subo todo con foto y esquemas.y resultados,aqui tengo mucho mosquito a campo abierto para probar
lo mas difícil va a ser construir la rejilla,
tengo todos los materiales, mano a la obra ¡¡¡



ojo al piojo,el balasto de las lamparas de bajo consumo ,hay que quitar un capasitor y poner uno mas chico
el que tengo en mano tiene un capa de 2,7nf ,voy a probar poniendo otro capa en serie ,asi no quemo la luz negra


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/funciona-ahuyentador-mosquitos-2490/index3.html
leer el ultimo mensaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2012)

Quizás sean sordos pero capten vibraciones ¿no?


----------



## tiago (Oct 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ajám !



Dame unos dias para encontrarlo, abrirlo y colocar los resultados.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Te perdiste la joda 

_#*25*_


----------



## tiago (Oct 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te perdiste la joda
> 
> _#*25*_



Pero allí que teneis ¿Mosquitos como gallinas? ... A lo mejor necesitais un emulador de las aspas de un helicóptero para ahuyentarlos. 
En cuanto a lo de inaudible, no estoy del todo de acuerdo, hay que estar al menos a 30 cm para no oir nada.



Salút


----------



## tiago (Oct 15, 2012)

Bueno, a ver, he destripado el cacharrito y lleva un 555  con varias resistencias y varios cap.
Abajo PDF con dos muestras del oscilograma.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola, voy a hacer el circuito del repelente a ver si funciona...me gustaría saber el consumo del aparatito...al parecer y por el valor de las resistencias será de algunos mA...pero bueno...

Si nadie lo sabe aún, cuando haga el circuito lo mido y les comento.


----------



## tiago (Oct 15, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Hola, voy a hacer el circuito del repelente a ver si funciona...me gustaría saber el consumo del aparatito...al parecer y por el valor de las resistencias será de algunos mA...pero bueno...
> 
> Si nadie lo sabe aún, cuando haga el circuito lo mido y les comento.



El fin de semana o quizá antes, depende de la faena que me caiga,  puedo desmontar el emulador de libélula y obtener un esquema a ojo, el circuito es sencillisimo.
También subo los valores de los componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 15, 2012)

hola chicos , aqui de nuevo veo que le han dado castaña al aparatito, les explico una cosa, con el resonante que explique al principio por lo visto no aguanto tanto, el resonante con 3v era muy pequeño para que aguantara ese voltaje, si le instalan alguno mayor va mejor, con el pequeño aguanto sin parar 2 meses y con el grande lleva por lo menos 4 meses si no mas...

Un saludo a todos ¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 22, 2012)

NO ME ANDUVO!!! 

hoy lo hice y no funcionó para nada...con 2,8V con 6V, con 9V...

con tweeters piezzoeléctricos, con tweeters normales...etc...no funcionó ni por error jajaja

incluso medí con el tester para ver si oscilaba...y nada...asi que :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

pero es un circuito muy sencillo ,tiene que funcionar,proba si oscila sin el piezoelectrico,


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 22, 2012)

Eso fue lo primero que hice..pero el tester solo mide hasta 20KHz y tal vez va más rápido que eso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

la única manera es que estén mal los capasitores ceramicos,si funciona debe andar entre 4,5 a 6 khz
va este tipo de piezoelectrico,si tiene bobina o parlante no va

*de este tipo no funciona *





*de este tipo si funciona*


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola draco, mira el circuito si funciona, lo he realizado varias veces y alimentado con una pila de boton de 3v y sin problemas, con piezoelectrico como el que indica ''el rey julien'' fue el que prove yo, los moskitos se mueren solos y las moscas se quedan bobas.. inotizadas... vamos las cojes con los dedos sin problemas.

saludos ¡¡


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, voy a tratar de usar uno de esos 

alguno midió la frecuencia de oscilación'??'


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 23, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Ok, voy a tratar de usar uno de esos
> 
> alguno midió la frecuencia de oscilación'??'



que va.. no tengo para medir naa de eso,, eso se mide con frecuencimetro o un osciloscopio ?¿ estoy muy verde con lo de las frecuencias.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2012)

hay un metodo sencillo, para el mismo hacen falta solo:

MOSQUITOS.

se hace asi :
te rodeas de ellos y mientras te pican a morir vas ajustando la perilla, se recomienda tener una gatorade o algo de suero para ir recuperando los liquidos perdidos.
en primer instancia una plaza con pasto alto , en epoca de mosquitos y cerca de un charco de agua es buen lugar para probar el aparatito .
(una ambulacia en las proximidades suele ser un buen resguardoy una notita que diga tu grupo sanguineo ) .

vas ajustando y ves en que rango los muchachos son minoria o notas que se alejan.
luego con una perilla de mayor tamaño , o un par de potes en serie para el ajuste fino intents buscar el punto optimo .
NO confundir el que estes espantando a los mosquitos con la frecuencia magica con que se vayan por que ya te comieron vivo y estan llenos.

en fin.
yo no lo haria, solo digo que es un metodo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2015)

no se si funciona, 
porque no hay tantos mosquitos ,pero me compre un ahuyentador de mosquitos
de la marca de las cañas de pesca waterdog ,justamente para la caja de pesca
lo desarme y tiene el esquema del foro con el agregado de una llave que conecta en paralelo un segundo capasitor , se alimenta con una pila de 3 volt 
tiene modo mosquito ,que oscila a 45khz   y modo libelula 
es hay donde la llave conecta el segundo capacitor y el circuito oscila a 110khz 
en el blister tiene una correa y una pulsera ,para usar el artilugio como pulsera o como collar..
pero debo cedir que dice *''censor inteligente'' modo pulsera*
y no tiene ningun sensor  y yo compre el modelo pulsera 
aqui una fotos 









y aqui donde dice tener un censor inteligente y no tiene nadaaaaaa




lo que note es que si lo sacudis un poco el piezoelectrico se mueve en su compartimiento y hay veces que se escucha un pitido,
para sacarme las dudas lo medi con el osciloscopio y la frecuencia siempre es la misma,como la forma de la honda ,,,,,,
lo importante es que si funciona como dice le levanto el esquema ,mas bien sus valores de condensadores

aqui una foto del interior ,se puede ver los dos transistores,los condensadores y  las resistencias.
tiene un led ,funciona como linerna,pero el led es rojo y no alumbra nada


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2015)

No me gusta escandalizar a nadie. Ojalé les vaya bien con estos aparatos...

En una época trabajé de recepcionista en un hotel en el turno de noche.

Como quiera que los mosquitos nos comían la peta toda la noche: Me compré el mejor ahuyenta mosquitos portátil que encontré en el mercado.

...ni caso.

Lo estuve usando hasta que vi un mosquito posado sobre él.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 1, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> No me gusta escandalizar a nadie. Ojalé les vaya bien con estos aparatos...
> 
> En una época trabajé de recepcionista en un hotel en el turno de noche.
> 
> ...



Hola...El sistema de guía de los mosquitos esta basado principalmente en la detección de infrarrojos, ultravioleta, y el olfato, si se guiaran por el sonido, en un recital de "Metalica" no encontrarían nada que picar o cerca de una cascada de agua tipo catarata tampoco.
Hay estudios de universidades al respecto ya que es un tema muy serio donde es el responsable u eslabón indispensable de transmisión de enfermedades.    
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...El sistema de guía de los mosquitos esta basado principalmente en la detección de infrarrojos, ultravioleta, y el olfato, si se guiaran por el sonido, en un recital de "Metalica" no encontrarían nada que picar o cerca de una cascada de agua tipo catarata tampoco.
> Hay estudios de universidades al respecto ya que es un tema muy serio donde es el responsable u eslabón indispensable de transmisión de enfermedades.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



El tema sobre lo *inservible* de este tipo de aparatos se discutió aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/funciona-ahuyentador-mosquitos-2490/


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Mar 1, 2015)

Para aquellos que dicen que funciona, estaría bien que pusieran un enlace a un vídeo donde se vea cómo les afecta.

Mientras tanto, con un poco de agua, azúcar, levadura, y una botella de plástico de 2 l se puede hacer *una trampa sencilla*.


----------



## miglo (Mar 1, 2015)

Nunca habia oido lo de la levadura, no me disgusta para nada ese video.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 1, 2015)

Hay trucos viejos como poner medio tomate maduro....
Lo de la levadura tiene sentido; seguramente estará caliente por la reacción y emitirá CO2 como si respirase un animal


----------

